# 12lb Packer



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm finally getting around to cooking my last packer I had in the freezer.  I separated the point and the flat and rubbed generously with Wolfe Rub.  The points gonna be chopped and sauced and the flat sliced. I'm using Kingsford, hickory chunks and sand in the pan.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking like a good start, Larry?  Why not a few mesquite chunks for the meat?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looking like a good start, Larry?  Why not a few mesquite chunks for the meat?



Not a bad idea Greg.  I don't have any right now, but may get some for my next beef cook.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking good.  I think you missed a spot with the rub


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks like you're off to a great start.  you off work today?  my hung over @ss had to come to work today.   :-(



I had already planned on taking off today, no hangover either!

Well here's pic's of the 4.5 hour mark.  The flat is foiled and the point is still rendering!  Flats at 176 now, so it won't be long!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 5, 2006)

I saw a site where they show you how to separate the point from the flat. Does anyone know about this? Share the website??


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> I saw a site where they show you how to separate the point from the flat. Does anyone know about this? Share the website??


Bruce posted that somewhere you might be able to find it if you do a search.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 5, 2006)

I knew I saw it somewhere....I'll see if I can locate it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 5, 2006)

Found it........http://www.azbbqa.net/articles/brisket-trim.htm


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking good there bro.  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

It's done......... not 100% happy with the results............. Tossed the burnt ends into Skippy P's (good stuff).


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2006)

What didn't you like about it bud?

Looks purdy dam good here. 
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks good from where I am sitting. =D> What temp did you pull the point at? 

Chris


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

Dinner pic's, little better......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Looks good from where I am sitting. =D> What temp did you pull the point at?
> 
> Chris



Chris I pulled it around 190, it was fine. The flat was what I wasn't 100% happy with.  It was good, just not as tender as I'd like it.  Did everything the same way I always do.  Temps ran a bit high this cook, that was probably the cause.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dinner pic's, little better......



Oh yeah... PORNO!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

I forgot to mention, Reverend Marvins is good in beans as well!  I took a big can of Bush's original beans, mixed approx. 1/4 cup of each of Rev's hot & Ketchup and about 2 TBS of Wolfe Rub.  Simmered for about 30 minutes, turned out pretty good. Had I added some kind of meat, onions, bell peppers, etc., they would have been much better.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks good Larry!!  Try adding some left-over pulled pork in those beaners...works great!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks great Wolfster =P~ 

Skippy P's???


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2006)

Smells good from were I am  


You guys up North eat Ranch Style beans or is that just a "were I'm from thing". http://www.foodlocker.com/brands-r-ranc ... beans.html


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention, Reverend Marvins is good in beans as well!  I took a big can of Bush's original beans, mixed approx. 1/4 cup of each of Rev's hot & Ketchup and about 2 TBS of Wolfe Rub.  Simmered for about 30 minutes, turned out pretty good. Had I added some kind of meat, onions, bell peppers, etc., they would have been much better.



Maybe a little bit of the point all chopped up!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3r0uqf3g]I forgot to mention, Reverend Marvins is good in beans as well!  I took a big can of Bush's original beans, mixed approx. 1/4 cup of each of Rev's hot & Ketchup and about 2 TBS of Wolfe Rub.  Simmered for about 30 minutes, turned out pretty good. Had I added some kind of meat, onions, bell peppers, etc., they would have been much better.



Maybe a little bit of the point all chopped up![/quote:3r0uqf3g]

Nick I actually did have some of the point in the beans.  I was off and consumed some beer yesterday and my mind wasn't thinking right! The beans were even better today for lunch.  I think the Reverend Marvins is what really made them taste great!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd eat it.  Just wish I got an invitation to dinner some time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I'd eat it.  Just wish I got an invitation to dinner some time.



Look here you Chevy driving POS! I told you, you don't need an invitation!  My door's open Fireboy!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3k7qm1vg]I'd eat it.  Just wish I got an invitation to dinner some time.



Look here you Chevy driving POS! I told you, you don't need an invitation!  My door's open Fireboy![/quote:3k7qm1vg]

I think someone needs a nap.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3pykta3p][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3pykta3p]I'd eat it.  Just wish I got an invitation to dinner some time.



Look here you Chevy driving POS! I told you, you don't need an invitation!  My door's open Fireboy![/quote:3pykta3p]

I think someone needs a nap.[/quote:3pykta3p]

Damn I was just being nice.  You're acting like Greg just dissed you on the podcast.........................AGAIN!!!  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3bqqwf8t][quote="Larry Wolfe":3bqqwf8t][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3bqqwf8t]I'd eat it.  Just wish I got an invitation to dinner some time.



Look here you Chevy driving POS! I told you, you don't need an invitation!  My door's open Fireboy![/quote:3bqqwf8t]

I think someone needs a nap.[/quote:3bqqwf8t]

Damn I was just being nice.  You're acting like Greg just dissed you on the podcast.........................AGAIN!!!  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:[/quote:3bqqwf8t]

 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :lcry:  :pop:  :lmao: :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :lcry:  :pop:  :lmao: :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :lcry:  :pop:  :lmao: :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :lcry:  :pop:  :lmao:


----------

